# Computer crash - Screen goes off



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello.

I've tried running multiple things though my head of what could be causing my issue, but I've not been able to resolve it.

My computer can run fine for weeks at a time, and then all of a sudden it'll become ill and crash very regularly. But then it'll stop and begin some time after again.

I could be playing a game or just doing nothing and my screen will go black and my guess was the graphics card, but my Logitech G15 keyboard display also freezes. (So that sort of shows it isn't the graphics card?)
My primary drive is a SSD and I've just ran it through SSDLife and it states that it's healthy.
I have a new MOBO + CPU (So it can't be either of them (Happened before I got them too))

What could be causing my issue? (Bad RAM?)
I get no DUMP to pull up unfortunately. (If I did, it'd make things much easier to figure out)

I'll be on holiday for 10 days, so I won't be able to reply as fast as I'd hope, but I'll try my best.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello.

AMD 8350 8 Core 4.00GHZ (New. Issue happened before this)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (New. Same as above)
GTX 580 1.5GB
8GB DDR3 RAM. (I have 3 of the same sticks and then one different one (Can't remember if the issue happened before the addition of the other stick or not))
120GB SSD Primary Drive

CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try enabling dumps How to create a user-mode process dump file in Windows Vista and in Windows 7
How to get Complete memory dump if Windows 7 OS crashes?


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey. It seems that I don't have the complete dump option? Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Use the small dump option for now


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Alright. I've had it on kernel for now and WhoCrashed wasn't able to pull up anything, but I can try Small Dump.

(If it doesn't crash tonight, I won't be able to test it as I'll be on Holiday tomorrow for 10 days)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok when you get back we can take it from there the thread can stay open


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Colonel_Black said:


> Hello.
> 
> 8GB DDR3 RAM. (I have 3 of the same sticks and then one different one (Can't remember if the issue happened before the addition of the other stick or not))


What configuration is the 3 sticks to equal 8GB? Remove any odd stick and see if it helps. You do not want to use 3 sticks of RAM on a Dual Channel Mobo. It puts you into Single Channel Mode and performance suffers.
Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly causes issues.Remove the odd stick.

Brand & Model of the PSU? 600W, using a good quality PSU, is the minimum for a GTX 580.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Corsair 750W PSU.

And I'll remove the extra strick when I get back. The 3 sticks equal 6gb and the other added another 2gb on. The CPU-Z stated that it was still in dual channel.

RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 536.9 MHz (3:8) @ 7-7-7-16
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 4 : 2048MB (10700)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Crucial Technology


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Just thought I'd add on.
The computer just crashed again, but there was no memory dump.

Forgot to add a few more things to the information too.
When the screen goes off, I have to hold the power button and restart that way. (Seen as there's no response from the computer)

And i'm not sure if it's all the time, but it seems I have to re-plug my headset each time, otherwise it doesn't work. (Logitech G35 (Biggest piece of crap going))


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you remove the crucial ram as advised and have you also tried updating or reinstalling the graphics driver.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

I haven't had chance to play around with that yet (Or anything else). I'll have to do that once I'm back from holiday in 10 days.

And I have the next version of my graphics driver sat here. I'll install that eventually (but isn't too vital. I'm only a version behind)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe it would be best to leave well alone until your back and can spend some time trying the advice already offered


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello. I'm back.

I've removed the odd one out of the RAM. Will just have to wait and see if it crashes. (But as I said.. it can be a "good" computer at times and not crash... So it's just a waiting game now)


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Is this normal now that i've removed that stick? Screenshot by Lightshot only 4gb usable.

Only in single channel now too.

RAM : 6144 MB DDR3 Single Channel
RAM Speed : 536.9 MHz (3:8) @ 7-7-7-16
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : OCZ


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You are still using an odd stick on a Dual Channel Mobo. 
Try one stick at a time to insure all sticks show as 2GB.
CPU-Z is very accurate for checking RAM: CPU-Z CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

As shown in the previous response. I only have 3 sticks in which CPU-Z shows and they're all the same.
I'll re-seat them all on the next reboot and see.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

3 sticks on a Dual Channel Mobo = odd stick.
Have you tried using one stick at a time to see what shows?
3x2GB using a 64Bot OS should show the full 6GB.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello again.

I sorted the 4gb usable thing by switching the RAM to the correct slot.

RAM : 6144 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 536.9 MHz (3:8) @ 7-7-7-16
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : OCZ


I just have to wait and see if it crashes again


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

that is not dual channel dual channel works by either having two sticks or four sticks, having three sticks will make it run in single channel. This is why RAM slots are different colours you match the ram to the slots of the same colour. You would get better performance by going to two sticks


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Well yeah, but I don't have the extra stick. I had 3 of the same and then I had that odd one out to make it 8gb. So for now my only option is to use these 3 and see if it stops crashing now that I'm not using that odd stick.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you should be running two sticks 3 sticks is single channel and can cause issues you need to sticks installed.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

My only option is to wait to be able to afford another stick. I simply cannot use 4gb. I'd be running at 74% without a game on.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what are you running that needs that much ram? there's not many games that get anywhere near that.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Skype. WLMail. Steam. Chrome. Spotify. They take enough


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

unless your running them all at the same time, there is no way you will be using 4GB


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

I do run them all at the same time. I have a use for every single one at the same time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you feel you need more than 4GB of RAM then your best option would be a 2x4GB matched pair of 1600MHz, for that Mobo.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

To put aside the whole memory thing for the moment (As it may not be that).
My PC did crash once again yesterday, so I've continued to explore other possibilities.

I have another idea, but it shouldn't be that.
I have my primary SSD drive which HD Tune reports is healthy, but then I have my two secondary drives.

Both of the two secondary have errors on the health checks

http://i.imgur.com/gkOnMAE.png
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/5687/qevr.png

Either of these suddenly losing connection shouldn't cause my computer to break as it does right?
As I've already explained.. My screen seems to go off and my display on my G15 keyboard freezes (Basically the computer has completely halted)

I think the chance of it crashing ends up being much higher when I stream... (Still happens when I'm not, but seems more common when I do stream)
So with these being secondary disk drives with nothing vital (that i know of) on them, they shouldn't be the cause for this issue?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU and what RAM configuration are you using now?


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Funny how you respond the moment my computer crashes again. (Twice today)

Corsair TX 750w is the PSU.

And now with the RAM, I am on this

RAM : 6144 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 536.9 MHz (3:8) @ 7-7-7-16
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : OCZ
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : OCZ


If it was the PSU, would it be possible for the machine to still be running with the display still on my keyboard (but frozen)?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Why the odd RAM stick? Have you tried using only two sticks on your Dual Channel Mobo?


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

As i've previously said. I cannot use the computer on just the two. It isn't enough memory for me. I simply wouldn't be able to play a game.

I could go back to using 4 sticks, but the 4th stick is a different brand.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Just to update. PC crashed then while not in a game, but i noticed the fan speeds went up while it was crashed.

Also the PC crashed again during bootup (before windows even started)


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

The computer crashed again and then again after ( each time being able to play a game for a bit or just play a game and then finish it and use windows in general. )

But now after the crash, I cannot use windows again. It freezes seconds after it has booted into windows. I gave it 7 chances and did it each time. I left the power switched off for a minute and it did the same. 
So if it works in the morning, I guess that should mean a memory issue right? (As it takes a while for the memory to clear?)

*edit*
With the freezes on booting into windows... the screen does not go off. The mouse is just frozen along with everything.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Colonel_Black said:


> As i've previously said. I cannot use the computer on just the two.


Evidently you can't use the PC with 3 either.
Use two sticks, in the proper slots for dual channel Mode, to establish if the PC can run stable.
Our recommendations are an effort to assist you with your problem(s). We can't assist you effectively if you don't follow our recommendations.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

no game uses that much memory, its obvious your system doesn't like 3 sticks being installed so you need to run in dual channel with two sticks and of your system is very slow because of having skype etc open then you need to run less things at once.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello again.

Windows continued to fail to boot correctly by freezing a few moments after logging in. I rebooted over 10 times and still the same issue.
The O/S worked in Safe Mode, so it was something that had corrupted I believe.

I had enough and decided to reformat and thought I'd take the leap to install Windows 8 while I was at it (Had it sitting around).
The PC actually crashed again while I was playing a game, but this time, it rebooted itself, so I've used Who Crashed to read the dump.



> On Sun 28/07/2013 19:15:40 GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\072813-9999-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440)
> Bugcheck code: 0xA (0xFFFFF68000021808, 0x0, 0x0, 0xFFFFF801A6AFDFE0)
> ...


Oh and I'm now currently using just two sticks of RAM of the same type.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi please follow the instruction here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
this will give us more info than Who crashed and we can have analyst check the dumps which may indicate where the issue is coming from.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

· OS - Windows 8 64bit
·
· What was original installed OS on system? - None.
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? - Digital version from MSDN
· Age of system (hardware) - Most bits 4 years. Rest less than a year
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? - Today
PSU - Corsair TX 750w

Specs are here - CPU-Z Validator 3.1

I hope that I've attached everything correctly


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Not sure if these are any useful...
I tried the MemTest86 app. I was sat there for 30 minutes and it said passed, so I switched it to use all the CPUs (which it states may produce false positives (which then errors appeared))

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Qual...AANx9pl5d8plAMKCU_0gV3zEAP_iknvPuH6FwM40FU3TQ

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Qual...ABZett2ZiaXMw-eXU1-qfc3KmQspiGsuJ3S72p478RNkQ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

those links dont show anything use the manage attachments to show pics.

memtest 86 running for 30 minutes doesn't mean anything. memtest should be ran with one stick installed and ran for several passes (usually 7) then swap sticks and of you want to rule out slot failure test a stick in one slot then another slot and so on and so on.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

I take it the comp.zip still needs to be read.

But I can do a test on each stick tomorrow. 7 passes though per stick? It took 30 minutes just do to it then. (I had 2 sticks in).
Also, would i be staying on using the 1 core, or using all 8?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

memtest has nothing to do with the cpu so it doesn't matter. Yes memtest will take a long time. Since you have a weird setup using 3 sticks you could be looking at 4 hours but troubleshooting can take time.

You should be running memtest from a bootable disc not through windows.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes troubleshooting can take time.. I've had this issue for 5 months.
It does say that using all CPUs can produce false positives though (but it seems to run much quicker)

And for now, I just have two sticks in as I've said.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use Memtest86+ rather then Memtest86
To run from a Flash Drive see here> [Windows] HOWTO: Boot Memtest on USB Drive. 

The Dmps name 2 different Windows processes as the cause, it may be worth while to run driver verifier.


```
**************************Sun Jul 28 15:15:40.037 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\1851\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\072813-9999-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16581.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130410-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff801`a6a71000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff801`a6d3da20
Debug session time: Sun Jul 28 15:15:40.037 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:51:50.678
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffff68000021808, 0, 0, fffff801a6afdfe0}

Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiDispatchFault+120 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff68000021808, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000000, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000000, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff801a6afdfe0, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff801a6dc9168
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 fffff68000021808 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!MiDispatchFault+120
fffff801`a6afdfe0 498b17          mov     rdx,qword ptr [r15]

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  WWAHost.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff8800c0d6ad0 -- (.trap 0xfffff8800c0d6ad0)
.trap 0xfffff8800c0d6ad0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=000004301b7aa72c rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff68000000000
rdx=fffff8800c0d6ee0 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff801a6afdfe0 rsp=fffff8800c0d6c60 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000fffffffff r10=000000000655dd00
r11=fffffa800598c6a8 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
nt!MiDispatchFault+0x120:
fffff801`a6afdfe0 498b17          mov     rdx,qword ptr [r15] ds:001f:00000000`00000000=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff801a6aca769 to fffff801a6acb440

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0c0d6988 fffff801`a6aca769 : 00000000`0000000a fffff680`00021808 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0c0d6990 fffff801`a6ac8fe0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`ffffffff 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0c0d6ad0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0c0d6ad0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x260


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiDispatchFault+120
fffff801`a6afdfe0 498b17          mov     rdx,qword ptr [r15]

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiDispatchFault+120

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  5165e551

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiDispatchFault+120

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiDispatchFault+120

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2953 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F7
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             10/22/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  GA-970A-UD3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       GA-970A-UD3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket M2
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              1dh - AMD Athlon Family
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD
  Processor ID                  200f6000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor           
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3200MHz
  Current Speed                 4000MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000ch
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0014h - Standard EDO 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0001h - WT Disabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0000h - 0K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0029h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              16777216KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0029h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0030h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`0823d000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:46 2012 (5010AAE6)
fffff880`01186000 fffff880`011f3000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:28:26 2012 (5010AB4A)
fffff880`01164000 fffff880`0117b000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:25:57 2012 (5010AAB5)
fffff880`07f5d000 fffff880`07fef000   afd      afd.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:24:27 2012 (5010AA5B)
fffff880`081be000 fffff880`081d6000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:11 2012 (5010AA0F)
fffff880`07cad000 fffff880`07cc9000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:48 2012 (5010AAE8)
fffff880`013eb000 fffff880`013f5000   atapi    atapi.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:30:33 2012 (5010ABC9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01234000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`07ea6000 fffff880`07eb7000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:08 2012 (5010AB74)
fffff880`00a63000 fffff880`00a70000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:51 2012 (5010AB63)
fffff880`00a5b000 fffff880`00a63000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:19 2012 (5010ABBB)
fffff880`00d5f000 fffff880`00d69000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Wed Jul 25 22:30:22 2012 (5010ABBE)
fffff880`0dd35000 fffff880`0dd55000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:01 2012 (5010AB31)
fffff960`008f0000 fffff960`00926000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Jul 26 00:49:37 2012 (5010CC61)
fffff880`00d69000 fffff880`00de8000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Mar 27 23:30:42 2013 (5153B962)
fffff880`00ba6000 fffff880`00bfa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Feb 28 23:59:20 2013 (513035A8)
fffff880`00ccb000 fffff880`00d27000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:29:39 2012 (5010AB93)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0108c000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:26:34 2012 (5010AADA)
fffff880`0802c000 fffff880`0803b000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:03 2012 (5010AB33)
fffff880`0e5cc000 fffff880`0e5d9000   condrv   condrv.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:08 2012 (5010ABB0)
fffff880`018d7000 fffff880`018eb000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Feb 02 02:26:00 2013 (510CBF88)
fffff880`08052000 fffff880`080e3000   csc      csc.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:26:53 2012 (5010AAED)
fffff880`08134000 fffff880`08155000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:26:53 2012 (5010AAED)
fffff880`08123000 fffff880`08134000   discache discache.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:23 2012 (5010AB47)
fffff880`00b8a000 fffff880`00ba6000   disk     disk.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:29:25 2012 (5010AB85)
fffff880`08fb6000 fffff880`08fd8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:28:28 2012 (5010AB4C)
fffff880`08fde000 fffff880`08fe8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Wed Jul 25 22:30:33 2012 (5010ABC9)
fffff880`08e7b000 fffff880`08e88000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:16 2012 (5010AB7C)
fffff880`08fe8000 fffff880`08ffc000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:53 2012 (5010AB65)
fffff880`07cde000 fffff880`07e47000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 13 01:09:52 2013 (5168E8A0)
fffff880`07e58000 fffff880`07ea6000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:58:58 2013 (50ECEB02)
fffff880`01234000 fffff880`0124e000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:24 2012 (5010AAD0)
fffff880`00e70000 fffff880`00e84000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`00e10000 fffff880`00e70000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:09 2012 (5010ABB1)
fffff880`015f2000 fffff880`015fc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01876000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:46 2012 (5010AAE6)
fffff880`01b2b000 fffff880`01b93000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Feb 28 23:55:54 2013 (513034DA)
fffff801`a6a05000 fffff801`a6a71000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Jul 25 22:31:04 2012 (5010ABE8)
fffff880`09af8000 fffff880`09b0e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:35 2012 (5010AB17)
fffff880`08f12000 fffff880`08f6b000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:59:46 2013 (50ECEB32)
fffff880`00a00000 fffff880`00a1b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat May 04 00:48:33 2013 (51849321)
fffff880`08e73000 fffff880`08e7b000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 25 22:30:15 2012 (5010ABB7)
fffff880`0828e000 fffff880`0829b000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat May 04 00:48:26 2013 (5184931A)
fffff880`0dc56000 fffff880`0dd35000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Mar 14 20:17:15 2013 (5142688B)
fffff880`0dbe6000 fffff880`0dbf5000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`0dbd9000 fffff880`0dbe6000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:49 2012 (5010AB61)
fffff801`a5eb1000 fffff801`a5eba000   kd       kd.dll       Wed Jul 25 22:30:34 2012 (5010ABCA)
fffff880`0803b000 fffff880`08046000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:41 2012 (5010AB1D)
fffff880`09000000 fffff880`0904f000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Feb 02 02:25:50 2013 (510CBF7E)
fffff880`00ebd000 fffff880`00ed8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:35 2012 (5010AB53)
fffff880`00b5b000 fffff880`00b8a000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:25:35 2012 (5010AA9F)
fffff880`08fd8000 fffff880`08fdd380   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:58 2012 (5010AB6A)
fffff880`0db76000 fffff880`0dbd8880   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:12 2013 (516C4950)
fffff880`0db5e000 fffff880`0db75880   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:15 2013 (516C4953)
fffff880`083f4000 fffff880`083f7d80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0e5e1000 fffff880`0e5e3480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0d628000 fffff880`0d63c000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:02 2012 (5010AA42)
fffff880`0d600000 fffff880`0d628000   luafv    luafv.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:29:13 2012 (5010AB79)
fffff880`0dafc000 fffff880`0db50000   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Mon Oct 22 22:11:24 2012 (5085FCCC)
fffff880`0d656000 fffff880`0daddd80   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Mon Oct 22 22:12:08 2012 (5085FCF8)
fffff880`00caf000 fffff880`00ccb000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Jul 26 00:50:00 2012 (5010CC78)
fffff880`09be3000 fffff880`09bf2000   modem    modem.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:30:07 2012 (5010ABAF)
fffff880`0bf1d000 fffff880`0bf2b000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Feb 28 23:56:18 2013 (513034F2)
fffff880`08155000 fffff880`08164000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`09bf2000 fffff880`09bfe000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Mar 01 21:15:53 2013 (513160D9)
fffff880`013d1000 fffff880`013eb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:33 2012 (5010AB8D)
fffff880`0dd55000 fffff880`0dd6c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:38 2012 (5010AA2A)
fffff880`0dd6c000 fffff880`0ddcf000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 05 17:29:08 2013 (511187B4)
fffff880`0dc00000 fffff880`0dc4b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:06 2012 (5010AA0A)
fffff880`0e0c9000 fffff880`0e104000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 05 17:28:36 2013 (51118794)
fffff880`07ec9000 fffff880`07ed5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:24 2012 (5010ABC0)
fffff880`00c6e000 fffff880`00c78000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`0e55b000 fffff880`0e572000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:53 2012 (5010AA39)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c63000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`08117000 fffff880`08123000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:19 2012 (5010AB7F)
fffff880`01be9000 fffff880`01c00000   mup      mup.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:30:00 2012 (5010ABA8)
fffff880`00ee9000 fffff880`00fe2000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:23:49 2013 (510CBF05)
fffff880`08165000 fffff880`08171000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Sep 20 02:09:19 2012 (505AB30F)
fffff880`08171000 fffff880`081a0000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`09bb7000 fffff880`09bcb000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Apr 08 22:33:41 2013 (51637E05)
fffff880`0e104000 fffff880`0e120000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:23:41 2012 (5010AA2D)
fffff880`07c2a000 fffff880`07c3a000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`07f05000 fffff880`07f5d000   netbt    netbt.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:24:26 2012 (5010AA5A)
fffff880`00aeb000 fffff880`00b5b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Jul 25 22:24:55 2012 (5010AA77)
fffff880`07eb7000 fffff880`07ec9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`0810b000 fffff880`08117000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:33 2012 (5010AB15)
fffff880`080fd000 fffff880`0810b000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:00 2012 (5010AA7C)
fffff801`a6a71000 fffff801`a71bd000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Apr 10 18:18:57 2013 (5165E551)
fffff880`0140f000 fffff880`015f2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:25:09 2013 (510CBF55)
fffff880`00a52000 fffff880`00a5b000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0bf2b000 fffff880`0bf5e000   nvhda64v nvhda64v.sys Mon Feb 25 00:27:35 2013 (512AF647)
fffff880`0b438000 fffff880`0bf1d000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jun 21 05:06:16 2013 (51C41788)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c2a000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:23:05 2012 (5010AA09)
fffff880`012df000 fffff880`012f9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jan 08 23:01:42 2013 (50ECEBA6)
fffff880`0127e000 fffff880`012bb000   pci      pci.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:27:43 2012 (5010AB1F)
fffff880`013ba000 fffff880`013c2000   pciide   pciide.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:52 2012 (5010ABA0)
fffff880`013c2000 fffff880`013d1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Wed Jul 25 22:29:09 2012 (5010AB75)
fffff880`00ed8000 fffff880`00ee9000   pcw      pcw.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:28:44 2012 (5010AB5C)
fffff880`012c8000 fffff880`012df000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Feb 28 23:58:34 2013 (5130357A)
fffff880`0e120000 fffff880`0e1ec000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:32:01 2013 (51637DA1)
fffff880`08f6b000 fffff880`08fb6000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:25:42 2012 (5010AAA6)
fffff880`00d4a000 fffff880`00d5f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 26 00:53:53 2012 (5010CD61)
fffff880`083cd000 fffff880`083f2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:16 2012 (5010AA14)
fffff880`09b9d000 fffff880`09bb7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Jul 25 22:24:55 2012 (5010AA77)
fffff880`08262000 fffff880`08283000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`081a0000 fffff880`081be000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:59 2012 (5010AA3F)
fffff880`07c3a000 fffff880`07cad000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat May 04 00:47:00 2013 (518492C4)
fffff880`08283000 fffff880`0828e000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`01bae000 fffff880`01be9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:34 2012 (5010AB52)
fffff880`0d63c000 fffff880`0d654000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:06 2012 (5010AA46)
fffff880`0829b000 fffff880`0832f000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Wed Oct 19 08:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)
fffff880`0e1ec000 fffff880`0e1f7000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08255000 fffff880`08262000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:30:13 2012 (5010ABB5)
fffff880`0823d000 fffff880`08255000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:01 2012 (5010ABA9)
fffff880`012f9000 fffff880`01342000   spaceport spaceport.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0e4ce000 fffff880`0e55b000   srv      srv.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:25:28 2012 (5010AA98)
fffff880`0e42d000 fffff880`0e4ce000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Apr 08 22:33:02 2013 (51637DDE)
fffff880`0e000000 fffff880`0e044000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:31:13 2013 (51637D71)
fffff880`09bcb000 fffff880`09be2700   ssudbus  ssudbus.sys  Thu May 23 02:33:11 2013 (519DB827)
fffff880`00aa6000 fffff880`00ad5e80   ssudmdm  ssudmdm.sys  Thu May 23 02:33:18 2013 (519DB82E)
fffff880`083f2000 fffff880`083f3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:53 2012 (5010AB65)
fffff880`018f2000 fffff880`01b2b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat May 04 00:47:36 2013 (518492E8)
fffff880`0e044000 fffff880`0e056000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`07ef7000 fffff880`07f05000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Wed Jul 25 22:27:59 2012 (5010AB2F)
fffff880`07ed5000 fffff880`07ef7000   tdx      tdx.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:24:58 2012 (5010AA7A)
fffff880`00d27000 fffff880`00d4a000   tm       tm.sys       Wed Jul 25 22:29:01 2012 (5010AB6D)
fffff960`00765000 fffff960`0076e000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`08000000 fffff880`0802c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:04 2012 (5010AA08)
fffff880`09b65000 fffff880`09b9d000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Sat May 04 00:47:03 2013 (518492C7)
fffff880`081d6000 fffff880`081e8000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:39 2012 (5010AB1B)
fffff880`0dade000 fffff880`0dafbc00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:27 2012 (5010AAD3)
fffff880`00a1b000 fffff880`00a3e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:27:06 2012 (5010AAFA)
fffff880`08f07000 fffff880`08f12000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Sep 20 02:10:20 2012 (505AB34C)
fffff880`083b7000 fffff880`083cd000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Sep 20 02:09:27 2012 (505AB317)
fffff880`08e89000 fffff880`08f07000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Feb 02 02:25:14 2013 (510CBF5A)
fffff880`08e00000 fffff880`08e73000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Sat May 04 00:46:43 2013 (518492B3)
fffff880`0832f000 fffff880`0833c000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Nov 19 23:56:27 2012 (50AB0D7B)
fffff880`0833c000 fffff880`083b7000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Sep 20 02:09:39 2012 (505AB323)
fffff880`09b0e000 fffff880`09b65000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Fri Mar 01 21:16:03 2013 (513160E3)
fffff880`012bb000 fffff880`012c8000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:29 2012 (5010AB11)
fffff880`01342000 fffff880`0135a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:22 2012 (5010AB82)
fffff880`0135a000 fffff880`013ba000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01876000 fffff880`018cb000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`080e3000 fffff880`080fd000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:31:00 2013 (51637D64)
fffff880`07e47000 fffff880`07e58000   watchdog watchdog.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:05 2012 (5010AB71)
fffff880`01092000 fffff880`01154000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jan 08 22:59:00 2013 (50ECEB04)
fffff880`00e84000 fffff880`00ebd000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 25 02:56:28 2013 (51023AAC)
fffff880`01154000 fffff880`01164000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`01b93000 fffff880`01bae000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:58 2012 (5010AA3E)
fffff960`001c7000 fffff960`005b6000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu May 30 19:14:01 2013 (51A7DD39)
fffff880`081e8000 fffff880`081f2000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:29:53 2012 (5010ABA1)
fffff880`011f3000 fffff880`011fd000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:30:04 2012 (5010ABAC)
fffff880`0117b000 fffff880`01186000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:07 2012 (5010AB73)
fffff880`0e572000 fffff880`0e58b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0bf67000 fffff880`0bf6f000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
fffff880`0bf63000 fffff880`0bf65000   MSTEE.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`0bf65000 fffff880`0bf67000   MSPQM.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`0bf60000 fffff880`0bf63000   MSKSSRV.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00003000
fffff880`0bf5e000 fffff880`0bf60000   MSPCLOCK.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`0e5e4000 fffff880`0e5f2000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`09051000 fffff880`09af8000   nvlddmkm.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00AA7000
fffff880`0db50000 fffff880`0db5e000   monitor.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0e5c1000 fffff880`0e5cc000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e58b000 fffff880`0e5c1000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e5e4000 fffff880`0e5f9000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e5d6000 fffff880`0e5e1000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e5a0000 fffff880`0e5d6000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e58b000 fffff880`0e5a0000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`09be3000 fffff880`09bf8000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`00a70000 fffff880`00aa6000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`00a00000 fffff880`00a0d000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d5000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000A000
fffff880`00a0d000 fffff880`00a21000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00014000
fffff880`08155000 fffff880`08165000   dam.sys 
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00010000
fffff880`00a21000 fffff880`00a52000   cdrom.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00031000
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00c6e000   WdBoot.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`018cb000 fffff880`018d7000   hwpolicy.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00caf000   ApiSetSchema
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Jul 28 13:23:16.993 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\1851\dmps\outkdOutput2.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\072813-10077-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: c:\symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 9200.16581.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130410-1505
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`ac070000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`ac33ca20
Debug session time: Sun Jul 28 13:23:16.993 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:26.634
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff880c6cb8162, 0, fffff880012cc063, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for WdFilter.sys
Probably caused by : WdFilter.sys ( WdFilter+24063 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff880c6cb8162, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff880012cc063, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800ac3c8168
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 fffff880c6cb8162 

FAULTING_IP: 
WdFilter+24063
fffff880`012cc063 7413            je      WdFilter+0x24078 (fffff880`012cc078)

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  SearchIndexer.

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800ac18b5bc to fffff800ac0ca440

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`102f7248 fffff800`ac18b5bc : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`c6cb8162 00000000`00000000 fffff880`102f7430 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`102f7250 fffff800`ac104acb : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`c6cb8162 fffffa80`07dbe080 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x33e2a
fffff880`102f72f0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x55b


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
WdFilter+24063
fffff880`012cc063 7413            je      WdFilter+0x24078 (fffff880`012cc078)

SYMBOL_NAME:  WdFilter+24063

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: WdFilter

IMAGE_NAME:  WdFilter.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  51023aac

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_WdFilter+24063

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_WdFilter+24063

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 2953 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Award Software International, Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F7
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             10/22/2012
  BIOS ROM Size                 400000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  GA-970A-UD3
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       GA-970A-UD3
  Version                       x.x
  Serial Number                  
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                        
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket M2
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              1dh - AMD Athlon Family
  Processor Manufacturer        AMD
  Processor ID                  200f6000fffb8b17
  Processor Version             AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor           
  Processor Voltage             89h - 0.9V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     3200MHz
  Current Speed                 4000MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               000ah
  L2 Cache Handle               000ch
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 24 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        06h - 64-bit ECC
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            03h - One Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0ah - 1024MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0014h - Standard EDO 
  Memory Module Voltage         3.3V 
  Number of Memory Slots        4
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Memory Slot Handle            0008h
  Memory Slot Handle            0009h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   04h - None 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              1fh - 1
  Current Speed                 31ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Enabled Size                  8bh - 2048 [double bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            A2
  Bank Connections              3fh - 3
  Current Speed                 63ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            A3
  Bank Connections              4fh - 4
  Current Speed                 79ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  7fh - [Not Installed] [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ah]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000bh]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0080h - 128K
  Installed Size                0080h - 128K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000ch]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 000dh]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           0001h - WT Disabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0000h - 0K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0029h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              16777216KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002bh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          2048MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002ch]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A2
  Bank Locator                  Bank4/5
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 002dh]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0029h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A3
  Bank Locator                  Bank6/7
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         1066MHz
  Manufacturer                   
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 002eh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0029h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 002fh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0030h]
  Starting Address              00200000h
  Ending Address                003fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          002bh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0031h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002ch
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 0032h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00000000h
  Memory Device Handle          002dh
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   002eh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00ca0000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:46 2012 (5010AAE6)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0106d000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:28:26 2012 (5010AB4A)
fffff880`01184000 fffff880`0119b000   acpiex   acpiex.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:25:57 2012 (5010AAB5)
fffff880`07d2b000 fffff880`07dbd000   afd      afd.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:24:27 2012 (5010AA5B)
fffff880`07e4d000 fffff880`07e65000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:11 2012 (5010AA0F)
fffff880`07fdc000 fffff880`07ff8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:48 2012 (5010AAE8)
fffff880`01091000 fffff880`0109b000   atapi    atapi.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:30:33 2012 (5010ABC9)
fffff880`011a6000 fffff880`011da000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff960`00b74000 fffff960`00bd4000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`07c74000 fffff880`07c85000   BasicDisplay BasicDisplay.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:08 2012 (5010AB74)
fffff880`0136e000 fffff880`0137b000   BasicRender BasicRender.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:51 2012 (5010AB63)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`0136e000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:19 2012 (5010ABBB)
fffff880`00d6c000 fffff880`00d76000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Wed Jul 25 22:30:22 2012 (5010ABBE)
fffff880`0ddb0000 fffff880`0ddd0000   bowser   bowser.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:01 2012 (5010AB31)
fffff960`008e5000 fffff960`0091b000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00d76000 fffff880`00df5000   CI       CI.dll       Wed Mar 27 23:30:42 2013 (5153B962)
fffff880`012e1000 fffff880`01335000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Feb 28 23:59:20 2013 (513035A8)
fffff880`00cd8000 fffff880`00d34000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:29:39 2012 (5010AB93)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00f12000   cng      cng.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:26:34 2012 (5010AADA)
fffff880`07e91000 fffff880`07ea0000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:03 2012 (5010AB33)
fffff880`0e5a2000 fffff880`0e5af000   condrv   condrv.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:08 2012 (5010ABB0)
fffff880`01a17000 fffff880`01a2b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Feb 02 02:26:00 2013 (510CBF88)
fffff880`07ebd000 fffff880`07f4e000   csc      csc.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:26:53 2012 (5010AAED)
fffff880`07f9f000 fffff880`07fc0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:26:53 2012 (5010AAED)
fffff880`07f8e000 fffff880`07f9f000   discache discache.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:23 2012 (5010AB47)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0161c000   disk     disk.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:29:25 2012 (5010AB85)
fffff880`093ae000 fffff880`093d0000   drmk     drmk.sys     Wed Jul 25 22:28:28 2012 (5010AB4C)
fffff880`0e5b8000 fffff880`0e5c0000   drmkaud  drmkaud.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:51 2012 (5010AB63)
fffff880`0a172000 fffff880`0a17c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Wed Jul 25 22:30:33 2012 (5010ABC9)
fffff880`0a165000 fffff880`0a172000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:16 2012 (5010AB7C)
fffff880`0a17c000 fffff880`0a190000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:53 2012 (5010AB65)
fffff880`07aac000 fffff880`07c15000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Apr 13 01:09:52 2013 (5168E8A0)
fffff880`07c26000 fffff880`07c74000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:58:58 2013 (50ECEB02)
fffff880`011da000 fffff880`011f4000   EhStorClass EhStorClass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:24 2012 (5010AAD0)
fffff880`01294000 fffff880`012a8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`01234000 fffff880`01294000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:09 2012 (5010ABB1)
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`01861000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01ced000 fffff880`01d63000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:46 2012 (5010AAE6)
fffff880`01c6a000 fffff880`01cd2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Feb 28 23:55:54 2013 (513034DA)
fffff800`ac004000 fffff800`ac070000   hal      hal.dll      Wed Jul 25 22:31:04 2012 (5010ABE8)
fffff880`08d77000 fffff880`08d8d000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:35 2012 (5010AB17)
fffff880`0930a000 fffff880`09363000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Tue Jan 08 22:59:46 2013 (50ECEB32)
fffff880`0a000000 fffff880`0a01b000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat May 04 00:48:33 2013 (51849321)
fffff880`0a15d000 fffff880`0a165000   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 25 22:30:15 2012 (5010ABB7)
fffff880`0a1e7000 fffff880`0a1f4000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat May 04 00:48:26 2013 (5184931A)
fffff880`0dcd1000 fffff880`0ddb0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Mar 14 20:17:15 2013 (5142688B)
fffff880`0ca70000 fffff880`0ca7f000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`0ca63000 fffff880`0ca70000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:49 2012 (5010AB61)
fffff800`ab556000 fffff800`ab55f000   kd       kd.dll       Wed Jul 25 22:30:34 2012 (5010ABCA)
fffff880`07ea0000 fffff880`07eab000   kdnic    kdnic.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:41 2012 (5010AB1D)
fffff880`0920f000 fffff880`0925e000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Feb 02 02:25:50 2013 (510CBF7E)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01846000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:35 2012 (5010AB53)
fffff880`019ca000 fffff880`019f9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:25:35 2012 (5010AA9F)
fffff880`093d0000 fffff880`093d5380   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:58 2012 (5010AB6A)
fffff880`0ca00000 fffff880`0ca62880   ladfGSCamd64 ladfGSCamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:12 2013 (516C4950)
fffff880`0cfe3000 fffff880`0cffa880   ladfGSRamd64 ladfGSRamd64.sys Mon Apr 15 14:39:15 2013 (516C4953)
fffff880`0925e000 fffff880`09261d80   LGBusEnum LGBusEnum.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0e5c0000 fffff880`0e5c2480   LGVirHid LGVirHid.sys Mon Nov 23 20:36:48 2009 (4B0B38B0)
fffff880`0caa7000 fffff880`0cabb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:02 2012 (5010AA42)
fffff880`0ca7f000 fffff880`0caa7000   luafv    luafv.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:29:13 2012 (5010AB79)
fffff880`0cf81000 fffff880`0cfd5000   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Mon Oct 22 22:11:24 2012 (5085FCCC)
fffff880`0cadb000 fffff880`0cf62d80   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Mon Oct 22 22:12:08 2012 (5085FCF8)
fffff880`00cbc000 fffff880`00cd8000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Thu Jul 26 00:50:00 2012 (5010CC78)
fffff880`0a1d8000 fffff880`0a1e7000   modem    modem.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:30:07 2012 (5010ABAF)
fffff880`0cfd5000 fffff880`0cfe3000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Feb 28 23:56:18 2013 (513034F2)
fffff880`0a027000 fffff880`0a036000   mouclass mouclass.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:47 2012 (5010AB5F)
fffff880`0a01b000 fffff880`0a027000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Fri Mar 01 21:15:53 2013 (513160D9)
fffff880`01077000 fffff880`01091000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:33 2012 (5010AB8D)
fffff880`0ddd0000 fffff880`0dde7000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:38 2012 (5010AA2A)
fffff880`0dc00000 fffff880`0dc63000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Feb 05 17:29:08 2013 (511187B4)
fffff880`0dc63000 fffff880`0dcae000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:06 2012 (5010AA0A)
fffff880`0a059000 fffff880`0a094000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Feb 05 17:28:36 2013 (51118794)
fffff880`07c97000 fffff880`07ca3000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:24 2012 (5010ABC0)
fffff880`00f1d000 fffff880`00f27000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:02 2012 (5010AB32)
fffff880`0e5af000 fffff880`0e5b1b00   MSKSSRV  MSKSSRV.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:55 2012 (5010AB67)
fffff880`0e4db000 fffff880`0e4f2000   mslldp   mslldp.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:53 2012 (5010AA39)
fffff880`0e5b2000 fffff880`0e5b3c00   MSPCLOCK MSPCLOCK.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:55 2012 (5010AB67)
fffff880`0e5b6000 fffff880`0e5b7b00   MSPQM    MSPQM.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:28:57 2012 (5010AB69)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c63000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`07f82000 fffff880`07f8e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:19 2012 (5010AB7F)
fffff880`0e5b4000 fffff880`0e5b6000   MSTEE    MSTEE.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:37 2012 (5010AB19)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a17000   mup      mup.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:30:00 2012 (5010ABA8)
fffff880`01861000 fffff880`0195a000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:23:49 2013 (510CBF05)
fffff880`07fd0000 fffff880`07fdc000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Sep 20 02:09:19 2012 (505AB30F)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e2f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`0926d000 fffff880`09281000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Apr 08 22:33:41 2013 (51637E05)
fffff880`0dcae000 fffff880`0dcca000   Ndu      Ndu.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:23:41 2012 (5010AA2D)
fffff880`07de7000 fffff880`07df7000   netbios  netbios.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`07cd3000 fffff880`07d2b000   netbt    netbt.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:24:26 2012 (5010AA5A)
fffff880`0195a000 fffff880`019ca000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Jul 25 22:24:55 2012 (5010AA77)
fffff880`07c85000 fffff880`07c97000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`07f76000 fffff880`07f82000   npsvctrig npsvctrig.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:33 2012 (5010AB15)
fffff880`07f68000 fffff880`07f76000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Wed Jul 25 22:25:00 2012 (5010AA7C)
fffff800`ac070000 fffff800`ac7bc000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Apr 10 18:18:57 2013 (5165E551)
fffff880`01648000 fffff880`0182b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Feb 02 02:25:09 2013 (510CBF55)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01643000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`082d0000 fffff880`08d77000   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri Jan 18 08:22:15 2013 (50F94C87)
fffff880`07dbd000 fffff880`07de7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:23:05 2012 (5010AA09)
fffff880`00f88000 fffff880`00fa2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Tue Jan 08 23:01:42 2013 (50ECEBA6)
fffff880`00f27000 fffff880`00f64000   pci      pci.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:27:43 2012 (5010AB1F)
fffff880`00e78000 fffff880`00e80000   pciide   pciide.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:52 2012 (5010ABA0)
fffff880`00feb000 fffff880`00ffa000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Wed Jul 25 22:29:09 2012 (5010AB75)
fffff880`01846000 fffff880`01857000   pcw      pcw.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:28:44 2012 (5010AB5C)
fffff880`00f71000 fffff880`00f88000   pdc      pdc.sys      Thu Feb 28 23:58:34 2013 (5130357A)
fffff880`0e004000 fffff880`0e0d0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:32:01 2013 (51637DA1)
fffff880`09363000 fffff880`093ae000   portcls  portcls.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:25:42 2012 (5010AAA6)
fffff880`00d57000 fffff880`00d6c000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Jul 26 00:53:53 2012 (5010CD61)
fffff880`01335000 fffff880`0135a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:16 2012 (5010AA14)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cba000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Wed Jul 25 22:24:55 2012 (5010AA77)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`07e2f000 fffff880`07e4d000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:59 2012 (5010AA3F)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a73000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat May 04 00:47:00 2013 (518492C4)
fffff880`09262000 fffff880`0926d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:19 2012 (5010AB43)
fffff880`01db8000 fffff880`01df3000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Wed Jul 25 22:28:34 2012 (5010AB52)
fffff880`0cabb000 fffff880`0cad3000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:24:06 2012 (5010AA46)
fffff880`08238000 fffff880`082cc000   Rt630x64 Rt630x64.sys Wed Oct 19 08:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)
fffff880`0e0d0000 fffff880`0e0db000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08df1000 fffff880`08dfe000   serenum  serenum.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:30:13 2012 (5010ABB5)
fffff880`07a89000 fffff880`07aa1000   serial   serial.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:30:01 2012 (5010ABA9)
fffff880`00fa2000 fffff880`00feb000   spaceport spaceport.sys unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`0e44e000 fffff880`0e4db000   srv      srv.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:25:28 2012 (5010AA98)
fffff880`0e131000 fffff880`0e1d2000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Apr 08 22:33:02 2013 (51637DDE)
fffff880`0e0db000 fffff880`0e11f000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:31:13 2013 (51637D71)
fffff880`0a190000 fffff880`0a1a7700   ssudbus  ssudbus.sys  Thu May 23 02:33:11 2013 (519DB827)
fffff880`0a1a8000 fffff880`0a1d7e80   ssudmdm  ssudmdm.sys  Thu May 23 02:33:18 2013 (519DB82E)
fffff880`08dfe000 fffff880`08dff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:28:53 2012 (5010AB65)
fffff880`01a31000 fffff880`01c6a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat May 04 00:47:36 2013 (518492E8)
fffff880`0e11f000 fffff880`0e131000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Jul 25 22:23:13 2012 (5010AA11)
fffff880`07cc5000 fffff880`07cd3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Wed Jul 25 22:27:59 2012 (5010AB2F)
fffff880`07ca3000 fffff880`07cc5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Wed Jul 25 22:24:58 2012 (5010AA7A)
fffff880`00d34000 fffff880`00d57000   tm       tm.sys       Wed Jul 25 22:29:01 2012 (5010AB6D)
fffff960`0070d000 fffff960`00716000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Wed Jul 25 22:30:25 2012 (5010ABC1)
fffff880`07e65000 fffff880`07e91000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:23:04 2012 (5010AA08)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`08238000   ucx01000 ucx01000.sys Sat May 04 00:47:03 2013 (518492C7)
fffff880`07eab000 fffff880`07ebd000   umbus    umbus.sys    Wed Jul 25 22:27:39 2012 (5010AB1B)
fffff880`0cf63000 fffff880`0cf80c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Wed Jul 25 22:26:27 2012 (5010AAD3)
fffff880`0a036000 fffff880`0a059000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:27:06 2012 (5010AAFA)
fffff880`092ff000 fffff880`0930a000   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Sep 20 02:10:20 2012 (505AB34C)
fffff880`07a73000 fffff880`07a89000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Sep 20 02:09:27 2012 (505AB317)
fffff880`09281000 fffff880`092ff000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Feb 02 02:25:14 2013 (510CBF5A)
fffff880`0a0ea000 fffff880`0a15d000   UsbHub3  UsbHub3.sys  Sat May 04 00:46:43 2013 (518492B3)
fffff880`08de4000 fffff880`08df1000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Nov 19 23:56:27 2012 (50AB0D7B)
fffff880`0137b000 fffff880`013f6000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Sep 20 02:09:39 2012 (505AB323)
fffff880`08d8d000 fffff880`08de4000   USBXHCI  USBXHCI.SYS  Fri Mar 01 21:16:03 2013 (513160E3)
fffff880`00f64000 fffff880`00f71000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:29 2012 (5010AB11)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e18000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:29:22 2012 (5010AB82)
fffff880`00e18000 fffff880`00e78000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01d63000 fffff880`01db8000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:30:26 2012 (5010ABC2)
fffff880`07f4e000 fffff880`07f68000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Apr 08 22:31:00 2013 (51637D64)
fffff880`07c15000 fffff880`07c26000   watchdog watchdog.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:05 2012 (5010AB71)
fffff880`010b2000 fffff880`01174000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Tue Jan 08 22:59:00 2013 (50ECEB04)
fffff880`012a8000 fffff880`012e1000   WdFilter WdFilter.sys Fri Jan 25 02:56:28 2013 (51023AAC)
fffff880`01174000 fffff880`01184000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`01cd2000 fffff880`01ced000   wfplwfs  wfplwfs.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:23:58 2012 (5010AA3E)
fffff960`0004c000 fffff960`0043b000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu May 30 19:14:01 2013 (51A7DD39)
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e520000   WinUsb   WinUsb.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:38 2012 (5010AADE)
fffff880`07fc0000 fffff880`07fca000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Wed Jul 25 22:29:53 2012 (5010ABA1)
fffff880`0106d000 fffff880`01077000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:30:04 2012 (5010ABAC)
fffff880`0e556000 fffff880`0e561000   WpdUpFltr WpdUpFltr.sys Wed Jul 25 22:27:29 2012 (5010AB11)
fffff880`0119b000 fffff880`011a6000   WppRecorder WppRecorder.sys Wed Jul 25 22:29:07 2012 (5010AB73)
fffff880`0e4f2000 fffff880`0e50b000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:45 2012 (5010AAE5)
fffff880`0e520000 fffff880`0e556000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Wed Jul 25 22:26:06 2012 (5010AABE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0e436000 fffff880`0e441000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e436000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5d8000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e597000 fffff880`0e5a2000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e597000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e54c000 fffff880`0e561000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e541000 fffff880`0e54c000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e541000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e40b000 fffff880`0e420000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e40b000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5f9000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e576000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e556000 fffff880`0e561000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e520000 fffff880`0e556000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e520000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e436000 fffff880`0e441000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e436000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5d8000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e597000 fffff880`0e5a2000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e597000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e54c000 fffff880`0e561000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e541000 fffff880`0e54c000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e541000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e40b000 fffff880`0e420000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e40b000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5f9000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e576000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e556000 fffff880`0e561000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e520000 fffff880`0e556000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e520000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e436000 fffff880`0e441000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e436000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5d8000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e597000 fffff880`0e5a2000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e597000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e54c000 fffff880`0e561000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e541000 fffff880`0e54c000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e541000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e40b000 fffff880`0e420000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e40b000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5f9000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e576000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e556000 fffff880`0e561000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e520000 fffff880`0e556000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e50b000 fffff880`0e520000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e436000 fffff880`0e441000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e400000 fffff880`0e436000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
fffff880`0e5c3000 fffff880`0e5d8000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00015000
fffff880`0e597000 fffff880`0e5a2000   WpdUpFltr.sy
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0e561000 fffff880`0e597000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00036000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``



   --- E O J ---   2013 Jul 29 03:04:26 AM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 Jul 29 03:04:26 AM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
   --- E O J ---   2013 Jul 29 03:04:26 AM    _99-debug   Copyright 2012 Sysnative Forums
```


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

One of the dumps has Windows Defender involvement too, while Search Indexer was running; it _might_ mean malware or drive corruption (bad block, bad SATA cable/connection)?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Defender is a Windows 8 process.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello again. For some reason I didn't get a email notification on the responses, sorry.

My PC just crashed again the usual way with the screens going off.
I will run that Memtest today or tomorrow.

I think the dumps from the crashes earlier were just random crashes and nothing to do with this issue?
Well unless it's as Satrow said.. bad sata cable/connection.
But then again.. would a bad cable/connection on my secondary drives cause a crash like this?
(Unless my primary has a bad cable and that HEALTH check wasn't reporting it)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bad cable could equal a short now I can't say for certain it is but it is possible and that would affect the system


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll see if I can replace all the SATA cables tomorrow.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It may only be one


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

joeten said:


> It may only be one


Issue is. If a cable is damaged, it most likely will be internal and I won't see any external damage. 

If I used a new one on only my primary, the issue can just stop for weeks at a time.. so I'd never know if it was that. 
Hopefully the cables are cheap.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Should be fairly cheap SATA / eSATA Cables - Newegg.com


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

I just opened up my case to check the SATA cables and that reminded me... When I got the new motherboard, I believe I replaced all the cables. (They do look quite new...)

Cutting things down bit by bit now.

- RAM still needs testing with that app suggested above.
- Could the PSU be causing this? (Remember that the display is still on my keyboard, but it's frozen. Also my machine stays on, but my fans seem to go to a default speed (slows down / speeds up to a specific speed))
- Could my SSD be faulty? (Even though it's reporting fine in the health check program I used?)

*Edit*

Also, what's with my headset not working on reboot? (After the crash)
It freezes like this on Sound Screenshot by Lightshot (Bar doesn't move up or down..)
(Switching to my general speakers works...)
I have to unplug and plug my headset for it to work again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes to all of the above, just because the cables are new does not mean they are not the issue.

Test the ram, it's free, easy and a good starting point.


----------



## Colonel_Black (Oct 28, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Yes to all of the above, just because the cables are new does not mean they are not the issue.
> 
> Test the ram, it's free, easy and a good starting point.


My point being..
If they are new.. I had the issue before them

I will test the RAM tomorrow


----------

